
How I hacked Paypal to create money - demircancelebi
https://medium.com/@demircancelebi/how-i-hacked-paypal-to-create-money-c5856fa3907d
======
rohanaurora
Thanks for sharing. As a eBay Inc. developer, wish I had tried it before.

~~~
demircancelebi
Thank you. I was actually disappointed that eBay did not contact me again
although they said they would (Paypal is in the eBay's Bug Bounty Program).
Maybe it has something to do with their split with Paypal.

